# Audi Unveils SQ5 TDI



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Audi is finally getting serious about performance SUVs

*Audi Unveils the SQ5 TDI*

By Christian Stampfer


> Audi has announced plans to offer a new, powerful diesel version within its successful Q5 model lineup. Alongside the Audi Q5 3.0 TDI, the new Audi SQ5 TDI becomes the first S-Line model powered by a diesel engine. The SQ5 TDI will also be the first S-Line model in the &#8230;


 Read the full story »


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

This looks like a winner.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Just picked up a brand new Q5 service loaner for a couple of days while the wife's A4 is in service. Very impressed with the car! Light years ahead of my old '06 X3. Has respectable power even though it is only a 2.0. With a diesel it will be awesome!:angel:


----------

